# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ukrainian verbs

## TATY

To start let's look at the first conjuation of Ukrainian verbs. 
Infinitives in Ukrainian typically end in *-ти*. 
If the stem ends in a consonant the endings are as follows: 
Я  *-у*
Ти *-еш*
Вiн/Вона/Воно *-е*
Ми *-емо*
Ви *-ете*
Вони *-уть* 
These are hard endings
e.g. the verb to live: *жити* [stem: *жив-* ] 
я живу
ти живеш
вiн/вона/воно живе
ми живемo
ви живете
вони живуть  
Stems ending in a vowel have the following endings: 
Я  *-ю*
Ти *-єш*
Вiн/Вона/Воно *-є*
Ми *-ємо*
Ви *-єте*
Вони *-ють* 
These are soft endings
e.g. the verb to know: *знати* [ stem: *зна*-] 
я знаю
ти знаєш
вiн/вона/воно знає
ми знаємо
вони знають  Remember: 
Ukrainian *И* is similar to Russian *Ы*
Ukrainian *I* = Russian *И*
Ukrainian *E* = Russian *Э*
Ukrainian *Є* = Russian *E*

----------


## whinny

учи меня дальше
TATY,
заранее спасибо 
у меня интерес к украiнска мова

----------

